# I’m thinking about transferring from my current film school to UCLA for Fall 2022. Does anyone have any advice as to how I should approach the essays?



## ForrestExplorer95 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi guys, I’m applying to transfer into UCLA’S TFT school for fall 2022. I’m a good writer but fairly nervous about what angle I should approach the essays. I’m hoping to get into the screenwriting program. It would be really helpful if anyone who has transferred into UCLA from another film school, or from another college in general, could offer some tips. I appreciate it in advance.


----------



## JLWilco (Jul 6, 2021)

I wouldn't recommend going to UCLA film school.









						Lights, Camera, Inaction
					

Daily Bruin Enterprise investigated complaints from UCLA film students and alumni about a lack of communication from their administrators, unfair treatment of third-year screenwriting students, and a potential violation of the Faculty Code of Conduct.




					features.dailybruin.com


----------



## Chris W (Jul 6, 2021)

JLWilco said:


> I wouldn't recommend going to UCLA film school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should post a review when you can on our site. (If you haven't already)






						Film School Reviews & Acceptance Statistics
					

Reviews and acceptance rates for top Film Schools by film students at USC, Chapman, AFI, NYU, Columbia, and more.... Acceptance rates and minimum GPAs for the best film schools are calculated from the applications in our film school application database.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## MFAdventures (Oct 20, 2021)

JLWilco said:


> I wouldn't recommend going to UCLA film school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no text - was the article removed? I'd really like to read it.

I was considering applying to UCLA but have been turned off by interactions with their admissions process this cycle (unclear instructions, last-minute changes, etc). During an info session a few weeks ago, someone asked if they had any post-grad/job placement support (like USC's 1st jobs program) and the rep responded with something along the lines of "no, we expect students to figure it out and network/hustle for themselves" YIKES

Still, it seems like they still have a really good reputation in the industry despite all their recent restructuring. If anyone knows more about what changes have actually been implemented, please jump in!


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 20, 2021)

MFAdventures said:


> There's no text - was the article removed? I'd really like to read it.



Huh you're right it's gone. 

Nothing is ever _truly_ gone on the internet though if you use the way back machine:









						Lights, Camera, Inaction
					

Daily Bruin Enterprise investigated complaints from UCLA film students and alumni about a lack of communication from their administrators, unfair treatment of third-year screenwriting students, and a potential violation of the Faculty Code of Conduct.




					web.archive.org


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 20, 2021)

MFAdventures said:


> There's no text - was the article removed? I'd really like to read it.









						UCLA Bruin Article "Lights, Camera, Inaction" was removed by someone - Here's the full text
					

The original UCLA bruin article Lights, Camera, Inaction appears to have been removed somehow.  Thankfully, nothing is ever truly gone on the internet though if you use the way back machine:  https://web.archive.org/web/20210624073909/https://features.dailybruin.com/2021/tft/  Copy Pasta...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

